
The Apple Live Stream (on Sep 1): What Does This Mean? - samratjp
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/31/apple-live-event-stream/
======
andre3k1
It means that Jobs would like to avoid the fiasco he faced last time when
every journalist in the room was attempting to live stream the broadcast via
WIFI.

This article makes some heavy, unsubstantiated assumptions based on little to
no evidence. Purely a guess.

~~~
arn
this has been tossed around, but the issue has not been journalists
broadcasting over WiFi. Apple never provides WiFi. The issue was so many Myfi
which clogged up the signals in the room. Whether Apple streams the video or
not, there will still be the same number of Myfi's in the room.

~~~
khakionion
Apple provided WiFi for FREE to ANYONE at the keynote speech announcing iPhone
4 in June. It worked great until the keynote. The MiFis fucked it up.

------
demallien
I think TechCrunch is right - the live streaming is going to be used to
demonstrate the new, shiny streaming distribution network that Apple has been
building - have a look at the announcement from Apple:

"Apple® will broadcast its September 1 event online using Apple’s industry-
leading HTTP Live Streaming, which is based on open standards. Viewing
requires either a Mac® running Safari® on Mac OS® X version 10.6 Snow
Leopard®, an iPhone® or iPod touch® running iOS 3.0 or higher, or an iPad™.
The live broadcast will begin at 10:00 a.m. PDT on September 1, 2010 at
www.apple.com."

If we are to judge by those system requirements, this is not just h264
streaming on html5 (no chrome, and not even Safari on Windows)- it's going to
be hooking into some proprietary Apple voodoo magic to make it work, exactly
as a reasonable observer would expect if and when Apple starts streaming
content to iDevices.

~~~
masklinn
> If we are to judge by those system requirements, this is not just h264
> streaming on html5

Is HTML5's <video> even able to handle live streaming?

------
kristopher
I have a pretty good feeling this is about being able to directly communicate
with consumers.

If the rumors about the iTV are true, I can imagine that there are pretty good
odds that it's either going to turn the TV content community very much pro
Apple or very much against Apple.

Apple is all about controlling its brand at whatever the cost. This is another
move to secure its position should proponents not look fondly upon Apple as it
moves into all channels of media and communication.

------
moultano
How about we wait til tomorrow?

